# Been Busy again



## Emac44 (Apr 15, 2010)

Excuse my absence once more again. But since I last posted on the site. I have been busy once more. Not with just work but also I have taken up Indoor Pistol Shooting as a sport and a form of relaxation and stress relief. Also been getting into politics more. And my brother passed away last month in March. My Elder Brother passed onto me our Father's Campaign Medals from WW2. And I took photos of said Medals. These Medals are already mounted, But I plan to take them to Brisbane City and discuss having them placed in a wall mounting with a Photo of my Father from WW2 and the last one I had of him taken on ANZAC Day 1992


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 15, 2010)

But before I have My Father's Medals wall mounted I will also have the Medals professional cleaned and some of the Ribbons replaced


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Emac, Its been awhile!

Good to see your back.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 16, 2010)

Sys I went to Philippines with my Wife just after Christmas arrived home on 21st January 2010. And its been constant work and home life. Last post I put on site was the mate of mine who had Skua's attacking at Bergin. I got a CD Disc from work mate. But haven't had time to even download those photos onto my computer. And have from last month 27th March F/A18F SuperHornets arriving at Amberley RAAF Base with a flight of F111s on video. Which runs for about 6 minutes which I have not got that downloaded yet either onto Youtube account. The only time I put aside for myself is when I go Indoor Pistol Shooting which I just began to do recently. Which I enjoy a lot and get my concealable weapons license to do sport shooting


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 16, 2010)

That's an impressive little set Emac.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2010)

G'day Emac, nice to see you back mate! 
May I make a suggestion with your medals. Don't get rid of the old ribbon, especially if they are original. What I would do is get a set of replica's made to hang on your wall and keep all of your Dad's original medals is a nice safe place.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

That's a good idea Andy!

Good to see ya back Emac!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2010)

Very cool Emac!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2010)

Good to see you back Emac.


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice to see ya around mate! 

...And good idea Andy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome back mate, good to see you again! May I ask what those medals are?


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 27, 2010)

My Sgt who is a medals buff agrees with Wildcat....


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 27, 2010)

would be nice to put them in a shadow box with a pic of him in uniform and any other small relic he happened to bring back. or if you have children...make a couple boxes and divide the real medals and add in replacements.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome back Emac!! I really missed ya around here!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome back. 8) 


Wheels


----------



## Emac44 (May 1, 2010)

Dad's Medals are as follows from Left to right
1 1939 1945 Star
2 Africa Star
3 Pacific Star
4 France and Germany Star
5 Defence Medal
6 The War Medal 1939 to 1945
7 Australian Service Medal 1939 to 1945
8 Long Service Good Conduct Medal
9 Defence Force Service Medal ( In the Case)

I will take on those suggests. But as yet I will need to get further advice at a later stage. I had thought of having the last photo of him on ANZAC Day enlarged in a Photo Frame with his Medals displayed plus in Back Ground a Old Photo of Dad sitting astride his Lancaster sort of like a fade in the Background. In the Old B&W photo Dad is sitting next to his Gun Position on his Lancaster. He after all was a typical Aussie Larikin


----------



## Emac44 (May 1, 2010)

Dad had also Served in the Middle East as well as North Africa with the Australian 6th Division 2nd AIF and later Port Moresby Papua New Giunea with the Army. At a later stage by 1943 he had volunteered to train as Air Crew. And was trained at Evan's Heads NSW as an Air Gunner. Training in Fairey Battles. He passed onto being an Air Crew Gunner. Transferred to England where upon he received further training in Wellingtons and then to 467 RAAF Squadron as a Mid Upper Gunner. Some where in this he met Mum at Victoria Railway Station in London. She was in the WRAF's and stationed in Southern Coastal England. They were married on July 10th 1944 at Padgate. Whilst Dad continued serving in 467 Squadron at Waddington and went onto 33 Missions. 30 over Germany and 3 over Occupied Territory until the end of the War in Europe. Dad Demobbed from the RAAF in 1946 returned to Australia and Mum came out on a boat as a War Bride in the same year. During that time between 1946 to 1958 Dad had worked for Australian Customs Office in Sydney and later in Ballina NSW worked Oyster Leases on the Richmond River which belonged in our family for over 80 years. as the family comes from Ballina NSW. Seems Civilian Life wasn't for him as he Rejoined the RAAF in 1958

Dad rejoined the RAAF in 1958 and served until January 1976 where upon he retired at aged 55. He first trained for Metrological NCO. But decided to become a Hygiene Inspector for the RAAF. Promoted first to Flight Sargent and later Warrant Officer. He had served in Malaya in 1966 to 1968 Had Served in Ubon Thailand and also Vietnam during his posting to Butterworth Malaya. Family was posted to Amberley in 1969 and later to Butterworth Malaysia again in 1971 to 1974. Returned to RAAF Richmond in 1974 to 1975. Dad retired from Amberley RAAF Base 1976. 

But during the time 1958 to 1976 Dad had been to all parts of Australia. But had also been to Changi Air Base Singapore with the RAAF and RAF for what reasons I don't know. But late on Christmas Day 1974 Dad had to fly out of RAAF Richmond for 6 weeks to Darwin Northern Territory by C130. One thing Dad had was a very long and eventful career in the Military. One of which in our family we are very proud of and are extremely proud of him


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2010)

"Eventfull" career is an understatement.


----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2010)

Worthy of a book IMO.


----------



## Emac44 (May 2, 2010)

That Sys was only part of my Father's career as best as I can recall. When the day of Dad's Funeral his coffin had the Australian Flag Australian Wattles A Slouch Hat and RAAF Cap on his coffin. There were 350 Members of the Return Services League (RSLA) at the funeral and a Messages of condolances from Sir William Keyes President of the RSLA. Who Dad had gone to school with in Country New South Wales before the War. Dad also had a long standing friendship with Sir James Killen who was Minister of Defence at one stage. I believe Dad and Sir James Killen served together in the RAAF.

I don't know so much about my Father's life worthy of being made into a book. After all he was just another Aussie serving his country. One of Dad's most favourite memories is when he joined the Boy Scout Movement and went to Frankston Victoria for a Scout Jamboree met Lord Baden Powell came home to Ballina NSW and during the time he was posted to Ubon was talking to a Thai Scout about meeting Lord Baden Powell and shaking hands with the Chief Scout. Dad was a simple no showy type of bloke and the Thai Scout decided Dad was like a Celebrity of Magnitude. Which embarrassed Dad some what but amused him a lot. I think my Father had more an over all eventful life and not just because he served in the Australian Military. Between Mum and Dad they raised 5 Australian Children who cherish the Memory of both Mum and Dad and more so since both are gone now. My brother passed away last March and I was abled to acess more information about Dad. Information I knew about but was in my Brother's Keeping. This I will not share as it is private family information


----------



## Emac44 (May 2, 2010)

.
But that was Dad. Just another Aussie Serving his Country. And we miss him. Just as we miss Mum equally


----------



## Oggie2620 (May 2, 2010)

It sounds like your dad was a real character and I would have liked him! When was he at Changi - my dad was at RAF Seletar from 63 to 65..... You are doing him great honour so keep doing it!


----------



## Emac44 (May 4, 2010)

I wish I could tell you Oggie. I am going of memory. Dad served in various Bases at any given time. Malaysia and Singapore being part of SEATO at the time was part of Australian Deployment and postings. What he was doing in Changi I can only guess as was part of his duties. If I could get hold of his RAAF Records I maybe abled to tell you. I have his Army Records that was easy. But its harder to get his RAAF Records at this moment. And even that would just be basic. Like his Posting to Ubon I have no idea why he was in Thailand or Vietnam. Just part of his Mustering in the RAAF. As you being an RAF Brat like me being a RAAF Brat. It was just part of living with the Military and a serving family member. One week you are at home with the family some time later you are going overseas or posted interstate or another part of the country. For Dad it was sometimes we as a family went with him other times we didn't

I do have a Black and White Photo of Dad receiving his Long Service and Good Conduct Medal in early 1972 from Wing Commander Plowright. Who was chief surgeon for 4 RAAF Hospital Butterworth. All Dad said of it was that the Army had a long memory and his G&C Medal was a few years late. After my father had passed away I got hold of Dad's Army Records and found for myself what Dad was referring to. He played up some what in Eygpt during WW2. Nothing serious mind you but a few black marks you might say as far as Army Discipline goes. Of course Oggie none of this Dad really told us about when he was alive. But when I read his Army Records after my father had passed away. I thought you rotten old devil. So this is what you meant about the Army having a long memory


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2010)

Funny I was just thinking about you this weekend. Good to hear from you, bud!


----------



## Emac44 (May 10, 2010)

G'day Matt. As I said have been busy. Hope things are going well with you Matt


----------

